# Powerless ??



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Who has gone completley powerless in the shop .. :blink:

All hand tools , no 'lectricity


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I am with Uncle Norm..

My utility knife has a power cord!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would never again cut a straight line if I was "powerless."

G


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got more "galoot" than electron burners only because they do a task better than a powered tool. As in all things . . . right tool for the task. They just HAPPEN to be "cooler". Of course they make me smarter and more sophisticated but thats a side effect.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Not me. I believe God created electricity just for my shop.


----------

